# Intel Mobile 915GM and non-standard resolutions

## crazydoc

Hello!

I spent a lot of time to get the appreciated resolution of 1280x800 on my Sony VAIO VGN-FS115B. This laptop uses the integrated Intel Mobile 915GM graphics and the main problem is that neither Intel nor Sony implemented the 1280x800 in the Video-BIOS of the card although this ist definitely the best resolution for the (really great) display. These instructions should also work on other laptops using this graphic adapter. If not, please correct me.

```

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:06:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

0000:06:03.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

0000:06:03.3 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/PCI7620 Dual Socket CardBus and Smart Card Cont. w/ 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port  PHY/Link-Layer Cont. an

0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 04)

```

1. Requirements:

Gentoo Linux

Kernel >= 2.6.11 (I use gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11-gentoo-r4)

XOrg (at the moment, I use xorg-6.8.2)

You have to set the following options when configuring your kernel:

Device drivers --->

  Character devices --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Do not choose any of the available cards/chipsets at the DRM/DRI-support although the kernel starting with 2.6.11 offers the possibility to choose a driver called i915!

2. Get the latest DRI-sources from http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots. At the moment of this writing, it's i915-20050416-linux.i386.tar.bz2. Unpack it and execute the included install.sh. It will compile and install the module for your i915.

You have to modify your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 to contain the following two lines:

```

...

agpgart

intel-agp

...

```

The modules i915 and drm are loaded automatically during the startup of xorg.

3. The last problem is the missing resolution of 1280x800 in the Video-BIOS. Therefore, you need a little tool called 915resolution. You can get it at http://www.geocities.com/stomljen. The tool patches the resolution modes in the RAM of your Video-BIOS, so you have to put the changes somewhere in your start scripts, I choosed /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

# 915resolution -l

```

This gives you all the available resolutions in the BIOS of your card.

```

# 915resolution 5c 1280 800

```

This command changes the resolution of the mode 5c to 1280x800,

As I was to lazy to find out which mode exactly needs to be patched, I set ALL modes to 1280x800. This looks like this in my /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```

# File /etc/conf.d/local.start

/usr/sbin/915resolution 30 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 32 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 34 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 38 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 3a 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 3c 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 41 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 43 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 45 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 49 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 4b 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 4d 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 50 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 52 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 54 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 58 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 5a 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 5c 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 60 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 61 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 62 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 63 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 64 1280 800 > /dev/null

/usr/sbin/915resolution 65 1280 800 > /dev/null

```

From this one, this simple sections in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf do the job:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Future versions of the kernel and xorg will have native support for the 915GM. But maybe we will always need 915resolution to patch the Video-BIOSes of our laptops for the desired resolution(s). Btw, could somebody write an ebuild for it (and for his little brother, 855resolution)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crazydoc,

You just need a mode line for any non standard resolution you care to name. No patching requied for X.

Read man xorg.conf.

There are any number of mode line generators on the web.

----------

## crazydoc

No, that's not true. I tried every modeline and modeline generator out there, but the VAIO ALWAYS gives me 1024x768. At the XOrg-logfile, I could always find a line like:

(i810): Not using 1280x800 (No such mode)

Maybe the modeline stuff will work for laptops other than Sony, but for the VGN-FS115B they definitely did not. Google around about this topic and you will agree.

----------

## UB|K

 *crazydoc wrote:*   

> No, that's not true. I tried every modeline and modeline generator out there, but the VAIO ALWAYS gives me 1024x768

 

this is exact, explanation here. I've also tried every possible modeline and none worked... I gave up one week ago thinking i'll keep my crappy 1024x768 res until xorg had a real support for this card.

but 915resolution worked (YARGLAAAAAAA!!!!  :Cool:  ) so crazydoc, thank you so much for giving this link.

If you want to find out easily which mode to patch do:

```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep  *Mode:
```

and apply 915resolution to the mode 1024x768

So everything's ok on my vaio now except one thing: enabling 1280x800 corrupts the framebuffer which is still at 1024x768, any workaround for this??

----------

## UB|K

There's now an ebuild, a config file and an init script for 915resolution:

bug 89820

----------

## seppelrockt

Is your DRI workaround needed because the new stuff is mssing in kernel or in xorg? I am asking because xorg 6.8.99 (cvs) is now in portage ~x86 with many upstream patches. Maybe this would make your extra DRI steps unneccesary (for me, when I get my Dell 6000 soon).

----------

## stomljen

You don't need to set every mode.  Just pick an unusable mode with the right number of bits per pixel and your set.  

As for the 1024x768 conflict, just pick a different, unused mode in order to preserve it.

----------

## hoschi

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> Is your DRI workaround needed because the new stuff is mssing in kernel or in xorg? I am asking because xorg 6.8.99 (cvs) is now in portage ~x86 with many upstream patches. Maybe this would make your extra DRI steps unneccesary (for me, when I get my Dell 6000 soon).

 

same question from me!

wanna play quake3 with my laptop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crazydoc

Well, I'm not sure if the DRI stuff is needed with higher versions of xorg than 6.8.2. Overall, I'm also not sure if works correctly. glxgears and the OpenGL Spectrum Analyzer of xmms run smoothly, but give me the following message:

```

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

Mesa 6.3 implementation error: bad target in _mesa_new_program

Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org

```

Just for the curious, glxgears gives me around 650 FPS.

It seems that on the startup of X, direct rendering is enabled:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep rend

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

```

But after the first startup of an application using DRI, I got the following:

```

# glxinfo | grep render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

Mesa 6.3 implementation error: bad target in _mesa_new_program

Please report at bugzilla.freedesktop.org

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Any ideas out there?

----------

## hoschi

is it possible to look movies under x?

with vesa + totem: error

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hoschi,

Try mplayer.

It doesn't even need X but I've never set it up that way

----------

## UB|K

 *crazydoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # glxinfo | grep render
> ...

 

same here except that glxgears runs at 200fps (24bit color, maybe it's why there's such a difference...)

and the good news is that i got this solved by emerging xorg-x11-6.8.99.3, now i get

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

and glxgears runs at 1065 fps

----------

## marshal_mcinnis

when i try to compile that module script i get an odd error this is my log file what am i doing wrong?

make DRM_MODULES=i915.o modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/source  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

In file included from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sched.h:4:37: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/types.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/posix_types.h:47:29: asm/posix_types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/types.h:14:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/types.h:18: error: parse error before "__kernel_dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:21: error: parse error before "dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:21: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `dev_t'

include/linux/types.h:21: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:22: error: parse error before "ino_t"

include/linux/types.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ino_t'

include/linux/types.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:23: error: parse error before "mode_t"

include/linux/types.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode_t'

include/linux/types.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:24: error: parse error before "nlink_t"

include/linux/types.h:24: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nlink_t'

include/linux/types.h:24: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:25: error: parse error before "off_t"

include/linux/types.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `off_t'

include/linux/types.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:26: error: parse error before "pid_t"

include/linux/types.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `pid_t'

include/linux/types.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:27: error: parse error before "daddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `daddr_t'

include/linux/types.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:29: error: parse error before "suseconds_t"

include/linux/types.h:29: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `suseconds_t'

include/linux/types.h:29: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:30: error: parse error before "timer_t"

include/linux/types.h:30: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

include/linux/types.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:31: error: parse error before "clockid_t"

include/linux/types.h:31: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clockid_t'

include/linux/types.h:31: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:35: error: parse error before "uid_t"

include/linux/types.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid_t'

include/linux/types.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:36: error: parse error before "gid_t"

include/linux/types.h:36: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

include/linux/types.h:36: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:37: error: parse error before "uid16_t"

include/linux/types.h:37: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid16_t'

include/linux/types.h:37: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:38: error: parse error before "gid16_t"

include/linux/types.h:38: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid16_t'

include/linux/types.h:38: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:42: error: parse error before "old_uid_t"

include/linux/types.h:42: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `old_uid_t'

include/linux/types.h:42: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:43: error: parse error before "old_gid_t"

include/linux/types.h:43: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `old_gid_t'

include/linux/types.h:43: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:55: error: parse error before "loff_t"

include/linux/types.h:55: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `loff_t'

include/linux/types.h:55: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:64: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/types.h:64: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `size_t'

include/linux/types.h:64: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:69: error: parse error before "ssize_t"

include/linux/types.h:69: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ssize_t'

include/linux/types.h:69: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:74: error: parse error before "ptrdiff_t"

include/linux/types.h:74: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ptrdiff_t'

include/linux/types.h:74: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:79: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/types.h:79: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `time_t'

include/linux/types.h:79: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:84: error: parse error before "clock_t"

include/linux/types.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clock_t'

include/linux/types.h:84: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:89: error: parse error before "caddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:89: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `caddr_t'

include/linux/types.h:89: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:107: error: parse error before "u_int8_t"

include/linux/types.h:107: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int8_t'

include/linux/types.h:107: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:108: error: parse error before "int8_t"

include/linux/types.h:108: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int8_t'

include/linux/types.h:108: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:109: error: parse error before "u_int16_t"

include/linux/types.h:109: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int16_t'

include/linux/types.h:109: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:110: error: parse error before "int16_t"

include/linux/types.h:110: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int16_t'

include/linux/types.h:110: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:111: error: parse error before "u_int32_t"

include/linux/types.h:111: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int32_t'

include/linux/types.h:111: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:112: error: parse error before "int32_t"

include/linux/types.h:112: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int32_t'

include/linux/types.h:112: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:116: error: parse error before "uint8_t"

include/linux/types.h:116: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint8_t'

include/linux/types.h:116: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:117: error: parse error before "uint16_t"

include/linux/types.h:117: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint16_t'

include/linux/types.h:117: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:118: error: parse error before "uint32_t"

include/linux/types.h:118: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint32_t'

include/linux/types.h:118: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:121: error: parse error before "uint64_t"

include/linux/types.h:121: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint64_t'

include/linux/types.h:121: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:122: error: parse error before "u_int64_t"

include/linux/types.h:122: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int64_t'

include/linux/types.h:122: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:123: error: parse error before "int64_t"

include/linux/types.h:123: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int64_t'

include/linux/types.h:123: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:156: error: parse error before "__le16"

include/linux/types.h:156: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le16'

include/linux/types.h:156: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:157: error: parse error before "__be16"

include/linux/types.h:157: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be16'

include/linux/types.h:157: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:158: error: parse error before "__le32"

include/linux/types.h:158: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le32'

include/linux/types.h:158: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:159: error: parse error before "__be32"

include/linux/types.h:159: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be32'

include/linux/types.h:159: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:161: error: parse error before "__le64"

include/linux/types.h:161: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le64'

include/linux/types.h:161: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:162: error: parse error before "__be64"

include/linux/types.h:162: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be64'

include/linux/types.h:162: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:166: error: parse error before "__kernel_daddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:166: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/types.h:167: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `f_tinode'

include/linux/types.h:167: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:170: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/capability.h:33: error: parse error before "__u32"

include/linux/capability.h:33: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/capability.h:35: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/capability.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_user_header_t'

include/linux/capability.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:38: error: parse error before "__u32"

include/linux/capability.h:38: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/capability.h:39: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `permitted'

include/linux/capability.h:39: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:40: error: parse error before "inheritable"

include/linux/capability.h:40: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `inheritable'

include/linux/capability.h:40: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:41: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_user_data_t'

include/linux/capability.h:41: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from include/linux/preempt.h:10,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:9,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitops.h:3:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/bitops.h:77:24: asm/bitops.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitops.h: In function `get_bitmask_order':

include/linux/bitops.h:83: warning: implicit declaration of function `fls'

include/linux/bitops.h: At top level:

include/linux/bitops.h:116: error: parse error before "w"

include/linux/bitops.h:117: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/bitops.h: In function `generic_hweight64':

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: `w' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/thread_info.h:21:29: asm/thread_info.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `set_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `current_thread_info'

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:37: warning: implicit declaration of function `clear_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:37: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:42: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_and_set_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:42: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:47: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_and_clear_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:47: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:52: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:57: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:60: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:62: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:65: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:67: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:70: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:72: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:75: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_need_resched':

include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_need_resched':

include/linux/thread_info.h:87: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/kernel.h:16:27: asm/byteorder.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/kernel.h:17:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/kernel.h: At top level:

include/linux/kernel.h:85: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:86: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:87: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:87: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:88: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:89: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:90: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:90: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:203:2: #error "Please fix asm/byteorder.h"

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/spinlock.h:16:52: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:17:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:43:26: asm/spinlock.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/spinlock.h:45: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:45: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:46: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:46: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:47: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:47: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:49: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:49: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:50: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:50: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:51: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:53: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:53: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:54: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:54: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:55: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:55: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:57: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:57: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:58: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:58: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:59: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:59: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:61: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:61: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:62: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:62: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:63: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:63: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:64: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:64: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:65: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:65: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:66: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:66: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:68: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:68: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:69: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:69: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:70: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:70: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:71: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:71: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:72: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:72: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:73: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:74: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:74: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:75: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:75: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:76: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:76: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:78: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:78: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:79: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:79: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:519:24: asm/atomic.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:520: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:520: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_lock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:544: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/spinlock.h:545: warning: implicit declaration of function `cpu_relax'

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_trylock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:561: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_unlock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:575: warning: implicit declaration of function `BUG_ON'

include/linux/spinlock.h:576: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_mb__before_clear_bit'

include/linux/spinlock.h:579: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:47: error: parse error before "task_capability_lock"

include/linux/capability.h:47: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `task_capability_lock'

include/linux/capability.h:47: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:59: error: parse error before "kernel_cap_t"

include/linux/capability.h:59: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `kernel_cap_t'

include/linux/capability.h:59: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:295: error: parse error before "cap_bset"

include/linux/capability.h:295: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_bset'

include/linux/capability.h:295: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:323: error: parse error before "cap_combine"

include/linux/capability.h:323: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:324: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:324: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_combine':

include/linux/capability.h:325: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `b' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:330: error: parse error before "cap_intersect"

include/linux/capability.h:330: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:331: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:331: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_intersect':

include/linux/capability.h:332: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `b' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:337: error: parse error before "cap_drop"

include/linux/capability.h:337: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:338: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:338: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_drop':

include/linux/capability.h:339: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `drop' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:344: error: parse error before "cap_invert"

include/linux/capability.h:344: error: parse error before "c"

include/linux/capability.h:345: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:345: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_invert':

include/linux/capability.h:346: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:347: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:347: error: `c' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/time.h:7,

                 from include/linux/timex.h:58,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:35: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/seqlock.h:35: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/seqlock.h:36: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:36: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/seqlock.h:50: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_seqlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:52: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:54: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_wmb'

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:57: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:58: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_sequnlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:60: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:64: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:65: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_tryseqlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:66: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:76: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:76: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:77: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `read_seqbegin':

include/linux/seqlock.h:78: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:79: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_rmb'

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:91: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:91: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:92: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `read_seqretry':

include/linux/seqlock.h:94: error: `iv' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:94: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/timex.h:58,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:13: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:13: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/time.h:15: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/time.h:19: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:19: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/time.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `tv_usec'

include/linux/time.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/time.h: In function `timespec_equal':

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:83: error: parse error before "xtime_lock"

include/linux/time.h:83: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `xtime_lock'

include/linux/time.h:83: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/time.h: In function `get_seconds':

include/linux/time.h:87: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct timespec'

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:107: warning: parameter has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:110: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:111: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/time.h: In function `set_normalized_timespec':

include/linux/time.h:112: error: `nsec' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h:114: error: `sec' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h:120: error: `ts' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:143: error: field `it_interval' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:144: error: field `it_value' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:148: error: field `it_interval' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:149: error: field `it_value' has incomplete type

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/timex.h:60:23: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/timex.h:61:23: asm/timex.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/timex.h:147: error: field `time' has incomplete type

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:12,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/jiffies.h:8:53: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/jiffies.h:9:23: asm/div64.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/jiffies.h:42:3: #error You lose.

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:12,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/jiffies.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u64'

include/linux/jiffies.h:84: error: parse error before "jiffies_64"

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: error: parse error before "get_jiffies_64"

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `get_jiffies_64'

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:257:30: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_msecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:262: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:268:36: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_usecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:273: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:281:30: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `msecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:286: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:294:36: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `usecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:299: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `timespec_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: `CLOCK_TICK_RATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:320: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:320: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:321: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:321: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: parse error before "sec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: `SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: parse error before ')' token

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_timespec':

include/linux/jiffies.h:337: error: parse error before "nsec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: parse error before "result"

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: warning: implicit declaration of function `do_div'

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `timeval_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:356: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:357: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: `CLOCK_TICK_RATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:360: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:360: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: parse error before "sec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: `SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: parse error before ')' token

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_timeval':

include/linux/jiffies.h:375: error: parse error before "nsec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: parse error before "result"

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:377: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:383: error: parse error before "jiffies_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:384: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:41: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:386: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:386: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:396:18: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `clock_t_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:397: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:397: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:414: error: parse error before "jiffies_64_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:414: error: parse error before "x"

include/linux/jiffies.h:415: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:415: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:41: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_64_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:430: error: parse error before "nsec_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:430: error: parse error before "x"

include/linux/jiffies.h:431: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:431: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/jiffies.h:432:28: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `nsec_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:435: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:435: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/bitmap.h:8,

                 from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/string.h: At top level:

include/linux/string.h:18: error: parse error before "strspn"

include/linux/string.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strspn'

include/linux/string.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:19: error: parse error before "strcspn"

include/linux/string.h:19: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strcspn'

include/linux/string.h:19: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from include/linux/bitmap.h:8,

                 from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/string.h:24:24: asm/string.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/string.h:30: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:30: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:33: error: parse error before "strlcpy"

include/linux/string.h:33: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlcpy'

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:39: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:39: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:42: error: parse error before "strlcat"

include/linux/string.h:42: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlcat'

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:48: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:48: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:51: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:57: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/string.h:57: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:66: error: parse error before "strlen"

include/linux/string.h:66: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlen'

include/linux/string.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:69: error: parse error before "strnlen"

include/linux/string.h:69: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strnlen'

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:73: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:76: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:76: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:79: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:79: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:82: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:82: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:85: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:85: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:88: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:88: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_zero':

include/linux/bitmap.h:113: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_fill':

include/linux/bitmap.h:123: error: parse error before "nlongs"

include/linux/bitmap.h:124: error: `nlongs' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h:128: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_copy':

include/linux/bitmap.h:134: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_and':

include/linux/bitmap.h:145: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_or':

include/linux/bitmap.h:154: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_xor':

include/linux/bitmap.h:163: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_andnot':

include/linux/bitmap.h:172: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_complement':

include/linux/bitmap.h:181: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_equal':

include/linux/bitmap.h:190: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_intersects':

include/linux/bitmap.h:199: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_subset':

include/linux/bitmap.h:208: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_empty':

include/linux/bitmap.h:216: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_full':

include/linux/bitmap.h:224: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_shift_right':

include/linux/bitmap.h:238: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_shift_left':

include/linux/bitmap.h:247: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/cpumask.h:79:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/cpumask.h: At top level:

include/linux/cpumask.h:81: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

include/linux/cpumask.h:81: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__first_cpu':

include/linux/cpumask.h:211: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_first_bit'

include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__next_cpu':

include/linux/cpumask.h:217: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_next_bit'

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:16,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/errno.h:4:23: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sched.h:18:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:19:27: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:20:22: asm/page.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:21:24: asm/ptrace.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:22:21: asm/mmu.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:23:25: asm/cputime.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/smp.h:19:21: asm/smp.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/smp.h:20:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/smp.h: In function `on_each_cpu':

include/linux/smp.h:70: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sem.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/ipc.h: At top level:

include/linux/ipc.h:12: error: parse error before "__kernel_uid_t"

include/linux/ipc.h:12: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/ipc.h:13: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid'

include/linux/ipc.h:13: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:14: error: parse error before "cuid"

include/linux/ipc.h:14: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cuid'

include/linux/ipc.h:14: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:15: error: parse error before "cgid"

include/linux/ipc.h:15: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cgid'

include/linux/ipc.h:15: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:16: error: parse error before "mode"

include/linux/ipc.h:16: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode'

include/linux/ipc.h:16: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:18: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sem.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/ipc.h:21:24: asm/ipcbuf.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/ipc.h:59: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/ipc.h:59: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/ipc.h:62: error: parse error before "uid"

include/linux/ipc.h:62: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid'

include/linux/ipc.h:62: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:63: error: parse error before "gid"

include/linux/ipc.h:63: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid'

include/linux/ipc.h:63: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:64: error: parse error before "cuid"

include/linux/ipc.h:64: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cuid'

include/linux/ipc.h:64: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:65: error: parse error before "cgid"

include/linux/ipc.h:65: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cgid'

include/linux/ipc.h:65: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:66: error: parse error before "mode"

include/linux/ipc.h:66: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode'

include/linux/ipc.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:67: error: conflicting types for `seq'

include/linux/ipc.h:17: error: previous declaration of `seq'

include/linux/ipc.h:69: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sem.h:5:24: asm/atomic.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sem.h:25: error: field `sem_perm' has incomplete type

include/linux/sem.h:26: error: parse error before "__kernel_time_t"

include/linux/sem.h:26: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sem_ctime'

include/linux/sem.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:33: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/sem.h:36:24: asm/sembuf.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sem.h:90: error: field `sem_perm' has incomplete type

include/linux/sem.h:91: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/sem.h:91: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:92: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sem_ctime'

include/linux/sem.h:92: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:97: error: conflicting types for `sem_nsems'

include/linux/sem.h:32: error: previous declaration of `sem_nsems'

include/linux/sem.h:98: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/sem.h:129: error: parse error before "atomic_t"

include/linux/sem.h:129: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:130: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lock'

include/linux/sem.h:130: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:132: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/prefetch.h:14:27: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/prefetch.h:15:23: asm/cache.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/prefetch.h:58: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/prefetch.h:59: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/list.h:8:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/signal.h:6:24: asm/signal.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/signal.h:7:25: asm/siginfo.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/signal.h:19: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/signal.h:19: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/signal.h:21: error: parse error before "info"

include/linux/signal.h:21: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `info'

include/linux/signal.h:21: warning: data definition has no type or sto

----------

## marshal_mcinnis

when i try to compile that module script i get an odd error this is my log file what am i doing wrong?

make DRM_MODULES=i915.o modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/source  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

In file included from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sched.h:4:37: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/types.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/posix_types.h:47:29: asm/posix_types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/types.h:14:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/types.h:18: error: parse error before "__kernel_dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'

include/linux/types.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:21: error: parse error before "dev_t"

include/linux/types.h:21: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `dev_t'

include/linux/types.h:21: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:22: error: parse error before "ino_t"

include/linux/types.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ino_t'

include/linux/types.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:23: error: parse error before "mode_t"

include/linux/types.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode_t'

include/linux/types.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:24: error: parse error before "nlink_t"

include/linux/types.h:24: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nlink_t'

include/linux/types.h:24: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:25: error: parse error before "off_t"

include/linux/types.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `off_t'

include/linux/types.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:26: error: parse error before "pid_t"

include/linux/types.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `pid_t'

include/linux/types.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:27: error: parse error before "daddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `daddr_t'

include/linux/types.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:29: error: parse error before "suseconds_t"

include/linux/types.h:29: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `suseconds_t'

include/linux/types.h:29: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:30: error: parse error before "timer_t"

include/linux/types.h:30: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

include/linux/types.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:31: error: parse error before "clockid_t"

include/linux/types.h:31: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clockid_t'

include/linux/types.h:31: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:35: error: parse error before "uid_t"

include/linux/types.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid_t'

include/linux/types.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:36: error: parse error before "gid_t"

include/linux/types.h:36: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

include/linux/types.h:36: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:37: error: parse error before "uid16_t"

include/linux/types.h:37: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid16_t'

include/linux/types.h:37: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:38: error: parse error before "gid16_t"

include/linux/types.h:38: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid16_t'

include/linux/types.h:38: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:42: error: parse error before "old_uid_t"

include/linux/types.h:42: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `old_uid_t'

include/linux/types.h:42: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:43: error: parse error before "old_gid_t"

include/linux/types.h:43: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `old_gid_t'

include/linux/types.h:43: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:55: error: parse error before "loff_t"

include/linux/types.h:55: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `loff_t'

include/linux/types.h:55: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:64: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/types.h:64: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `size_t'

include/linux/types.h:64: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:69: error: parse error before "ssize_t"

include/linux/types.h:69: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ssize_t'

include/linux/types.h:69: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:74: error: parse error before "ptrdiff_t"

include/linux/types.h:74: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ptrdiff_t'

include/linux/types.h:74: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:79: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/types.h:79: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `time_t'

include/linux/types.h:79: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:84: error: parse error before "clock_t"

include/linux/types.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clock_t'

include/linux/types.h:84: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:89: error: parse error before "caddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:89: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `caddr_t'

include/linux/types.h:89: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:107: error: parse error before "u_int8_t"

include/linux/types.h:107: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int8_t'

include/linux/types.h:107: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:108: error: parse error before "int8_t"

include/linux/types.h:108: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int8_t'

include/linux/types.h:108: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:109: error: parse error before "u_int16_t"

include/linux/types.h:109: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int16_t'

include/linux/types.h:109: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:110: error: parse error before "int16_t"

include/linux/types.h:110: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int16_t'

include/linux/types.h:110: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:111: error: parse error before "u_int32_t"

include/linux/types.h:111: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int32_t'

include/linux/types.h:111: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:112: error: parse error before "int32_t"

include/linux/types.h:112: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int32_t'

include/linux/types.h:112: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:116: error: parse error before "uint8_t"

include/linux/types.h:116: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint8_t'

include/linux/types.h:116: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:117: error: parse error before "uint16_t"

include/linux/types.h:117: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint16_t'

include/linux/types.h:117: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:118: error: parse error before "uint32_t"

include/linux/types.h:118: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint32_t'

include/linux/types.h:118: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:121: error: parse error before "uint64_t"

include/linux/types.h:121: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uint64_t'

include/linux/types.h:121: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:122: error: parse error before "u_int64_t"

include/linux/types.h:122: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u_int64_t'

include/linux/types.h:122: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:123: error: parse error before "int64_t"

include/linux/types.h:123: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `int64_t'

include/linux/types.h:123: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:156: error: parse error before "__le16"

include/linux/types.h:156: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le16'

include/linux/types.h:156: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:157: error: parse error before "__be16"

include/linux/types.h:157: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be16'

include/linux/types.h:157: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:158: error: parse error before "__le32"

include/linux/types.h:158: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le32'

include/linux/types.h:158: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:159: error: parse error before "__be32"

include/linux/types.h:159: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be32'

include/linux/types.h:159: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:161: error: parse error before "__le64"

include/linux/types.h:161: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le64'

include/linux/types.h:161: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:162: error: parse error before "__be64"

include/linux/types.h:162: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be64'

include/linux/types.h:162: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:166: error: parse error before "__kernel_daddr_t"

include/linux/types.h:166: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/types.h:167: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `f_tinode'

include/linux/types.h:167: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/types.h:170: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/capability.h:33: error: parse error before "__u32"

include/linux/capability.h:33: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/capability.h:35: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/capability.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_user_header_t'

include/linux/capability.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:38: error: parse error before "__u32"

include/linux/capability.h:38: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/capability.h:39: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `permitted'

include/linux/capability.h:39: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:40: error: parse error before "inheritable"

include/linux/capability.h:40: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `inheritable'

include/linux/capability.h:40: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:41: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_user_data_t'

include/linux/capability.h:41: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from include/linux/preempt.h:10,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:9,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitops.h:3:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/bitops.h:77:24: asm/bitops.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitops.h: In function `get_bitmask_order':

include/linux/bitops.h:83: warning: implicit declaration of function `fls'

include/linux/bitops.h: At top level:

include/linux/bitops.h:116: error: parse error before "w"

include/linux/bitops.h:117: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/bitops.h: In function `generic_hweight64':

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: `w' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/bitops.h:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/thread_info.h:21:29: asm/thread_info.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `set_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `current_thread_info'

include/linux/thread_info.h:32: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:37: warning: implicit declaration of function `clear_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:37: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:42: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_and_set_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:42: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:47: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_and_clear_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:47: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:52: warning: implicit declaration of function `test_bit'

include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:57: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:60: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:62: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:65: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:67: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:70: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:72: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

include/linux/thread_info.h:75: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_ti_thread_flag':

include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_need_resched':

include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_need_resched':

include/linux/thread_info.h:87: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/kernel.h:16:27: asm/byteorder.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/kernel.h:17:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/kernel.h: At top level:

include/linux/kernel.h:85: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:86: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:87: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:87: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:88: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:89: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:90: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/kernel.h:90: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:203:2: #error "Please fix asm/byteorder.h"

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/spinlock.h:16:52: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:17:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:43:26: asm/spinlock.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/spinlock.h:45: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:45: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:46: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:46: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:47: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:47: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:49: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:49: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:50: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:50: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:51: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:53: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:53: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:54: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:54: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:55: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:55: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:57: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:57: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:58: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:58: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:59: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:59: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:61: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:61: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:62: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:62: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:63: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:63: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:64: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:64: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:65: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:65: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:66: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:66: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:68: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:68: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:69: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:69: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:70: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:70: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:71: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:71: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:72: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:72: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:73: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:74: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:74: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:75: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:75: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:76: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:76: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:78: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:78: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:79: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:79: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h:519:24: asm/atomic.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/spinlock.h:520: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/spinlock.h:520: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_lock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:544: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/spinlock.h:545: warning: implicit declaration of function `cpu_relax'

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_trylock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:561: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_unlock':

include/linux/spinlock.h:575: warning: implicit declaration of function `BUG_ON'

include/linux/spinlock.h:576: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_mb__before_clear_bit'

include/linux/spinlock.h:579: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:47: error: parse error before "task_capability_lock"

include/linux/capability.h:47: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `task_capability_lock'

include/linux/capability.h:47: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:59: error: parse error before "kernel_cap_t"

include/linux/capability.h:59: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `kernel_cap_t'

include/linux/capability.h:59: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:295: error: parse error before "cap_bset"

include/linux/capability.h:295: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cap_bset'

include/linux/capability.h:295: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/capability.h:323: error: parse error before "cap_combine"

include/linux/capability.h:323: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:324: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:324: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_combine':

include/linux/capability.h:325: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:326: error: `b' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:330: error: parse error before "cap_intersect"

include/linux/capability.h:330: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:331: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:331: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_intersect':

include/linux/capability.h:332: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:333: error: `b' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:337: error: parse error before "cap_drop"

include/linux/capability.h:337: error: parse error before "a"

include/linux/capability.h:338: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:338: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_drop':

include/linux/capability.h:339: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `a' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:340: error: `drop' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h: At top level:

include/linux/capability.h:344: error: parse error before "cap_invert"

include/linux/capability.h:344: error: parse error before "c"

include/linux/capability.h:345: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/capability.h:345: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/capability.h: In function `cap_invert':

include/linux/capability.h:346: error: parse error before "dest"

include/linux/capability.h:347: error: `dest' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/capability.h:347: error: `c' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/time.h:7,

                 from include/linux/timex.h:58,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:35: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/seqlock.h:35: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/seqlock.h:36: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:36: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/seqlock.h:50: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_seqlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:52: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:54: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_wmb'

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:57: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:58: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_sequnlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:60: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:64: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:65: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_tryseqlock':

include/linux/seqlock.h:66: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:76: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:76: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:77: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `read_seqbegin':

include/linux/seqlock.h:78: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:79: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_rmb'

include/linux/seqlock.h: At top level:

include/linux/seqlock.h:91: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `seqlock_t'

include/linux/seqlock.h:91: error: parse error before '*' token

include/linux/seqlock.h:92: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `read_seqretry':

include/linux/seqlock.h:94: error: `iv' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/seqlock.h:94: error: `sl' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/timex.h:58,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:13: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:13: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/time.h:15: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/time.h:19: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:19: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/time.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `tv_usec'

include/linux/time.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/time.h: In function `timespec_equal':

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:45: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:83: error: parse error before "xtime_lock"

include/linux/time.h:83: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `xtime_lock'

include/linux/time.h:83: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/time.h: In function `get_seconds':

include/linux/time.h:87: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct timespec'

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:107: warning: parameter has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:110: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/time.h:111: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/time.h: In function `set_normalized_timespec':

include/linux/time.h:112: error: `nsec' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h:114: error: `sec' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h:120: error: `ts' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/time.h: At top level:

include/linux/time.h:143: error: field `it_interval' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:144: error: field `it_value' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:148: error: field `it_interval' has incomplete type

include/linux/time.h:149: error: field `it_value' has incomplete type

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/timex.h:60:23: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/timex.h:61:23: asm/timex.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/timex.h:147: error: field `time' has incomplete type

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:12,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/jiffies.h:8:53: asm/param.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/jiffies.h:9:23: asm/div64.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/jiffies.h:42:3: #error You lose.

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:12,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/jiffies.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `u64'

include/linux/jiffies.h:84: error: parse error before "jiffies_64"

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: error: parse error before "get_jiffies_64"

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `get_jiffies_64'

include/linux/jiffies.h:88: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:213:31: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:257:30: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_msecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:262: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:268:36: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_usecs':

include/linux/jiffies.h:273: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:281:30: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `msecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:286: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:294:36: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `usecs_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:299: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `timespec_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: `CLOCK_TICK_RATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:318: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:320: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:320: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:321: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:321: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: parse error before "sec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: `SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:324: error: parse error before ')' token

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_timespec':

include/linux/jiffies.h:337: error: parse error before "nsec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: parse error before "result"

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: warning: implicit declaration of function `do_div'

include/linux/jiffies.h:338: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `timeval_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:356: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:357: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: `CLOCK_TICK_RATE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:359: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:360: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:360: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: parse error before "sec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: `SHIFT_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: called object is not a function

include/linux/jiffies.h:363: error: parse error before ')' token

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_timeval':

include/linux/jiffies.h:375: error: parse error before "nsec"

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: parse error before "result"

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h:376: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:377: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:383: error: parse error before "jiffies_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:384: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:385:41: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:386: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:386: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:396:18: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `clock_t_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h:397: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:397: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:414: error: parse error before "jiffies_64_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:414: error: parse error before "x"

include/linux/jiffies.h:415: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:415: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:6: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h:416:41: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `jiffies_64_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:417: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h: At top level:

include/linux/jiffies.h:430: error: parse error before "nsec_to_clock_t"

include/linux/jiffies.h:430: error: parse error before "x"

include/linux/jiffies.h:431: warning: return type defaults to `int'

include/linux/jiffies.h:431: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/jiffies.h:432:28: division by zero in #if

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function `nsec_to_clock_t':

include/linux/jiffies.h:435: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/jiffies.h:435: error: `USER_HZ' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/bitmap.h:8,

                 from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/string.h: At top level:

include/linux/string.h:18: error: parse error before "strspn"

include/linux/string.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strspn'

include/linux/string.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:19: error: parse error before "strcspn"

include/linux/string.h:19: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strcspn'

include/linux/string.h:19: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from include/linux/bitmap.h:8,

                 from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/string.h:24:24: asm/string.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/string.h:30: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:30: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:33: error: parse error before "strlcpy"

include/linux/string.h:33: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlcpy'

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:39: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:39: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:42: error: parse error before "strlcat"

include/linux/string.h:42: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlcat'

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:42: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:48: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:48: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:51: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:51: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:57: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/string.h:57: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:66: error: parse error before "strlen"

include/linux/string.h:66: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strlen'

include/linux/string.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:69: error: parse error before "strnlen"

include/linux/string.h:69: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `strnlen'

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:69: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/string.h:73: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:76: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:76: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:79: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:79: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:82: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:82: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:85: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:85: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/string.h:88: error: parse error before "__kernel_size_t"

include/linux/string.h:88: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from include/linux/cpumask.h:78,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_zero':

include/linux/bitmap.h:113: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_fill':

include/linux/bitmap.h:123: error: parse error before "nlongs"

include/linux/bitmap.h:124: error: `nlongs' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h:128: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_copy':

include/linux/bitmap.h:134: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_and':

include/linux/bitmap.h:145: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_or':

include/linux/bitmap.h:154: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_xor':

include/linux/bitmap.h:163: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_andnot':

include/linux/bitmap.h:172: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_complement':

include/linux/bitmap.h:181: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_equal':

include/linux/bitmap.h:190: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_intersects':

include/linux/bitmap.h:199: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_subset':

include/linux/bitmap.h:208: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_empty':

include/linux/bitmap.h:216: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_full':

include/linux/bitmap.h:224: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_shift_right':

include/linux/bitmap.h:238: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/bitmap.h: In function `bitmap_shift_left':

include/linux/bitmap.h:247: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/cpumask.h:79:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/cpumask.h: At top level:

include/linux/cpumask.h:81: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

include/linux/cpumask.h:81: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__first_cpu':

include/linux/cpumask.h:211: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_first_bit'

include/linux/cpumask.h: In function `__next_cpu':

include/linux/cpumask.h:217: warning: implicit declaration of function `find_next_bit'

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:16,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/errno.h:4:23: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sched.h:18:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:19:27: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:20:22: asm/page.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:21:24: asm/ptrace.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:22:21: asm/mmu.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sched.h:23:25: asm/cputime.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/smp.h:19:21: asm/smp.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/smp.h:20:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/smp.h: In function `on_each_cpu':

include/linux/smp.h:70: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/sem.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/ipc.h: At top level:

include/linux/ipc.h:12: error: parse error before "__kernel_uid_t"

include/linux/ipc.h:12: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/ipc.h:13: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid'

include/linux/ipc.h:13: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:14: error: parse error before "cuid"

include/linux/ipc.h:14: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cuid'

include/linux/ipc.h:14: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:15: error: parse error before "cgid"

include/linux/ipc.h:15: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cgid'

include/linux/ipc.h:15: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:16: error: parse error before "mode"

include/linux/ipc.h:16: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode'

include/linux/ipc.h:16: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:18: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sem.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/ipc.h:21:24: asm/ipcbuf.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/ipc.h:59: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/ipc.h:59: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/ipc.h:62: error: parse error before "uid"

include/linux/ipc.h:62: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid'

include/linux/ipc.h:62: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:63: error: parse error before "gid"

include/linux/ipc.h:63: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid'

include/linux/ipc.h:63: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:64: error: parse error before "cuid"

include/linux/ipc.h:64: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cuid'

include/linux/ipc.h:64: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:65: error: parse error before "cgid"

include/linux/ipc.h:65: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cgid'

include/linux/ipc.h:65: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:66: error: parse error before "mode"

include/linux/ipc.h:66: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode'

include/linux/ipc.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/ipc.h:67: error: conflicting types for `seq'

include/linux/ipc.h:17: error: previous declaration of `seq'

include/linux/ipc.h:69: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sem.h:5:24: asm/atomic.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:26,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/sem.h:25: error: field `sem_perm' has incomplete type

include/linux/sem.h:26: error: parse error before "__kernel_time_t"

include/linux/sem.h:26: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sem_ctime'

include/linux/sem.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:33: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/sem.h:36:24: asm/sembuf.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/sem.h:90: error: field `sem_perm' has incomplete type

include/linux/sem.h:91: error: parse error before "time_t"

include/linux/sem.h:91: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:92: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sem_ctime'

include/linux/sem.h:92: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:97: error: conflicting types for `sem_nsems'

include/linux/sem.h:32: error: previous declaration of `sem_nsems'

include/linux/sem.h:98: error: parse error before '}' token

include/linux/sem.h:129: error: parse error before "atomic_t"

include/linux/sem.h:129: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/sem.h:130: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lock'

include/linux/sem.h:130: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

include/linux/sem.h:132: error: parse error before '}' token

In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/prefetch.h:14:27: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/prefetch.h:15:23: asm/cache.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                 from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/prefetch.h:58: error: parse error before "size_t"

include/linux/prefetch.h:59: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from include/linux/signal.h:4,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/list.h:8:24: asm/system.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/signal.h:6:24: asm/signal.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/signal.h:7:25: asm/siginfo.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/sched.h:27,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:45,

                 from /home/marshal/dripkg/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

include/linux/signal.h:19: error: parse error before "spinlock_t"

include/linux/signal.h:19: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/signal.h:21: error: parse error before "info"

include/linux/signal.h:21: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `info'

include/linux/signal.h:21: warning: data definition has no type or sto

----------

## marshal_mcinnis

sorry about the 2 x post x crashed on me dident relized i posted 2 times

----------

## hoschi

can somebody post his xorg.conf from a working system?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and the good news is that i got this solved by emerging xorg-x11-6.8.99.3, now i get
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeaaaaaah, that's realy good news, excellent news - looks like I will install Gentoo in favour of SuSE 9.3 on my Dell 6000 which should arrive today or tomorrow. Great!

[maybe OT:] Do you have framebuffer running as well - as I found some post's that framebuffer causes some problems with 915gm (might have been related to Dell 6000 shut-lid bug)? Which fb is recommended - fb-tng?

----------

## crazydoc

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> can somebody post his xorg.conf from a working system?

 

Yes, here is mine:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## r3pek

on my laptop (HP pavillion dv1140) i didn't have to use such tools, at least for X. I added this modeline to Monitor section of xorg.conf

```
Modeline "1280x768" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795
```

 and just said that i want the 1280x768 resolution. it's works pretty nice.Last edited by r3pek on Tue Apr 26, 2005 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

 *crazydoc wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   can somebody post his xorg.conf from a working system? 
> 
> Yes, here is mine:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thank you, will test this later - the first try damaged my whole gentoo system, everything runs fine, but gnome-apps needs hours to start (even is i switched back to vesa)

----------

## UB|K

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> thank you, will test this later - the first try damaged my whole gentoo system, everything runs fine, but gnome-apps needs hours to start (even is i switched back to vesa)

 

It's surely this bug's fault if you emerged xorg-x11-6.8.99.3

the solution is:

```
rm /usr/share/fonts/fonts
```

this symlink is recursive and bloats everything

----------

## hoschi

Thank You! I thougt it was an IP resolution error, like often with KDE  :Laughing: 

OpenGL is definitly working with Intel-Sonoma-915GM:

IT WORKS WITH KERNEL 2.6.12-rc (Vanilla-Source, AGPGART and DRM-Driver direct in kernel) and the newest xorg beta release!

(PCIBUS Error can be ignored)

1131 FPS in Glxgears *wooooot*  Linux rocks the house!

----------

## thomasa88

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Thank You! I thougt it was an IP resolution error, like often with KDE 
> 
> OpenGL is definitly working with Intel-Sonoma-915GM:
> 
> IT WORKS WITH KERNEL 2.6.12-rc (Vanilla-Source, AGPGART and DRM-Driver direct in kernel) and the newest xorg beta release!
> ...

 

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   thank you, will test this later - the first try damaged my whole gentoo system, everything runs fine, but gnome-apps needs hours to start (even is i switched back to vesa) 
> 
> It's surely this bug's fault if you emerged xorg-x11-6.8.99.3
> 
> the solution is:
> ...

 

THX  :Very Happy: , didnt need latest kernel but xorg and rm symlink  :Smile: , now Im going to PLAAAAAY!

----------

## VinzC

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Thank You! I thougt it was an IP resolution error, like often with KDE 
> 
> OpenGL is definitly working with Intel-Sonoma-915GM:
> 
> IT WORKS WITH KERNEL 2.6.12-rc (Vanilla-Source, AGPGART and DRM-Driver direct in kernel) and the newest xorg beta release!
> ...

 

You know what? You have great luck for I'm still stuck with that f*** VESA mode and 280 FPS with glxgears  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I've followed the DRI wiki, removed DRM from kernel, as stated in the wiki (otherwise I got plenty of "Symbol not found, disagrees with version number"), I installed the latest DRI snapshots (i915 and common)...

Rebooted zillions of times...

NO

WAY!

I'm going mad now!

Follow-up in the i915 and xorg - how?

----------

## pijalu

For the record, on VGN FS115M with nvidia Go 6200 (using nvidia prop driver), I use this screen config to enable 1280x800

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LCD"

        VendorName   "Sony"

        ModelName    "X-Black 2nd gen"

        Modeline "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "NV PCI"

        Monitor    "LCD"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        Subsection "Display"

                Viewport    0 0

                Depth       24

                Modes       "1280x800"

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Viewport    0 0

                Depth       16

                Modes       "1280x800"

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Viewport    0 0

                Depth       8

                Modes       "1280x800"

        EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## thomasa88

They way I got it working was by installing xorg 6.8.99.3 _after_ the drm. I figured out I needed the drm in xorg from xorg and the drm in the kernel from theinstaller so I commented the lines in the install.sh that copied files to xorg. Now I dont have to emerge xorg everytime  :Razz: 

----------

## VinzC

 *thomasa88 wrote:*   

> They way I got it working was by installing xorg 6.8.99.3 _after_ the drm. I figured out I needed the drm in xorg from xorg and the drm in the kernel from theinstaller so I commented the lines in the install.sh that copied files to xorg. Now I dont have to emerge xorg everytime 

 

Note DRI is working since Xorg 6.8.99.3. You only have to use vanilla sources. You don't need the snapshots with that version of Xorg otherwise perfomance might be worse. At least this is what I have noticed on my laptop.

BTW did you add the snapshot drm and i915 modules to the kernel successfully? Did you have "version disagrees" error messages when modprobing the modules? What are your glxgears frame rates with and without the snapshots?

Something I'd also like to know: is Xorg running in VESA mode by your side - provided you are using Xorg's i810 driver (grep -i vesa /var/log/Xorg.0.log)?

----------

## seppelrockt

When I use xorg-x11-6.8.99.3 (can't emerge sync atm) and gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r7, configuring xorg th use i810 I get a working but slow X (glxgears ~700fps). But when I switch back to console I can only see a colorful restangle of different blocks in the center of the screen. Might that be a vesafb-tng prob (as vanilla source is reproted to work)? Can I use e.g. the intel framebuffer so solve that? Also xorg complains about only 8MB of memory and problems with agpgart. This is just a step in the dark because I have no inet connection on my laptop yet - I hope I can beack it up with some useful logs soon. Nevertheless any help is welcome  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> When I use xorg-x11-6.8.99.3 (can't emerge sync atm) and gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r7, configuring xorg th use i810 I get a working but slow X (glxgears ~700fps). But when I switch back to console I can only see a colorful restangle of different blocks in the center of the screen. Might that be a vesafb-tng prob (as vanilla source is reproted to work)? Can I use e.g. the intel framebuffer so solve that? Also xorg complains about only 8MB of memory and problems with agpgart. This is just a step in the dark because I have no inet connection on my laptop yet - I hope I can beack it up with some useful logs soon. Nevertheless any help is welcome 

 

You have two options:

- use vanilla sources (for they don't have vesa-tng driver)

- use vesafb with gentoo sources.

I've had the same problem. I first tried vanilla sources and the problem went away. In fact the screen corruption is due to vesa-tng. If you switch to the other choice in the kernel VESA selection, the problem will also go away. Note this has ther adverse effect of not being able to use splash-utils (if you want bootsplash support). If I'm right you'll have to use bootsplash instead.

For the other things you might want to post excerpts of your Xorg.0.log and dmesg where the message appear. Also see what grep -i dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log says. It should include some "[dri] ... enabled" or similar. You don't have to use xorg 6.8.99.5 for it started to work correctly with the version you have.

----------

## seppelrockt

That was exactly what I thought, thanks for your reply. It's always good to hear that the same problem occours on other boxes , too. In the gensplash thing you are wrong - according to the hp of gensplash it works with every framebuffer (vesa, nvidia, radeon ...). I wonder whether the is or will be a i915fb as there also is/was i810fb. Any ideas? The i810fb seems to be dead in terms of no more updates since 2003 or something.

----------

## VinzC

 *seppelrockt wrote:*   

> In the gensplash thing you are wrong - according to the hp of gensplash it works with every framebuffer (vesa, nvidia, radeon ...). I wonder whether the is or will be a i915fb as there also is/was i810fb. Any ideas? The i810fb seems to be dead in terms of no more updates since 2003 or something.

 

Thanks for schedding your lights upon this. You know I don't always fully understand until I try  :Embarassed:  . At least I attempted to emerge splashutils once again with my vanilla-sources kernel. It complained about the kernel version being unsupported, which probably means I'd have to patch it.

I already tried patching vanilla sources with Spock's patch set but I got error messages. Mostly my kernel menu didn't include the choice with vesafb/vesa-tng under "vesa VGA support" option, just the check mark with vesa VGA support.

I downloaded gentoo's genpatches - base and extras - with all the patches Gentoo sources include; I'll try patching my vanilla 2.6.12-rc4 kernel with 4500_fbsplash-0.9.1-r2.patch only. We'll see. Hope I'll be able to have a nice bootsplash. I used patch set 2.6.11.11.

Your hint here is interesting since I'd like to use my lap's full resolution, i.e. 1680x1050, which doesn't seem to correspond to any usable vga=xxx kernel argument. Even mode values (352, 353, 354) given by vbetest - from package lrmi - cannot be passed to the kernel as a vga=n argument. I get a black screen instead  :Sad:  .

So I'd be interested in passing the exact resolution to the kernel using the vesa=xxx argument. I might need a little help there.

That's my next TODO item.

As for the eventual presence of i915, I don't know. But I know that the generic VESA framebuffer can be used instead.

----------

## seppelrockt

Arrrrgg, there is an ugly drawback - the vesafb (non-tng) only supports 640x800, 768x1024, 1024x1280 modes - no higher resolutions and no widescreen resolutions! A table of the different vga=0xXXX statements that pass this resolutions to the kernel at boot can ber found in the Gentoo Handbook in the bootloader chapter.

I searched the web for informations about (possible) i915GM support in the i810fb but didn't found any hints - only thing I know is that it's not a single project but maintained in the kernle tree since 2003.

Maybe you can try whether the i810fb works for you? Or we can write a mail to spock to make vesafb-tng work next to the xorg i810(i915gm) driver.

----------

## VinzC

Well... patching vanilla sources is more difficult than I expected. Patching with 4500_fbsplash-0.9.1-r2.patch alone leads to compile errors. In initial sources there is a function vc_resize that is called with a structure, vc, as the first argument. Spock's patches use the same function with vc->vc_num instead.

Such differences imply that the function prototype vc_resize() has changed: the first argument is now an integer instead of a struct vc_data. It surely means that other functions, which rely on the same structure might have changed as well. Anyway applying the patch doesn't work. I prefer using Gentoo sources instead where all the required patches are included, even if I must forget about DRI - for the moment...

I might as well have used inadequate patches but I have no other clue.

----------

